# Today in History



## RJJ (Feb 23, 2010)

Today in History 2-23-45 the Marines raised the American Flag over Iwo Jima!

and

For you lone star boys and gals the siege of the Alamo began in 1836.

That's America in ten seconds!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Today in History

And the first vaccines against polio began in 1954. . . .


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Today in History

And the US Navy is allowing women to serve on Submarines


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Today in History

FM,

"And the US Navy is allowing women to serve on Submarines "

Hey, I heard that in 2012 they are going to let women inside Submarines.   :lol:

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Today in History



> Hey, I heard that in 2012 they are going to let women inside Submarines.


Bwaaaaaaa haaaaaaaa haaaaaaaa.... That's funny, UB!!!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Gene: I seem to recall a book on all the crap they put in use as kids called the Monkey business! :roll:

http://www.rense.com/general54/Cancer-c ... cinesR.htm

Hey all A great number of Marines died to raise that flag! God Bless America!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Today in History



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Gene: I seem to recall a book on all the crap they put in use as kids called the Monkey business! :roll: http://www.rense.com/general54/Cancer-c ... cinesR.htm


I seem to recall a sci-fi story along those lines.  In fact I was just talking about it a few days ago.  The plot is that aliens, who look like angels have introduced an airborne virus that affects only male humans.  It causes them to react with rage but not indiscriminately.  They only kill the female humans.  In the last scene of the book a lone female, hiding in the woods over hears two angles talking to one another; "It'll only be a few years to wait.  Once they kill all the females, there will be no new humans to replace those that die of old age and the planet will be ours."

_"Paranoia runs deep. .  into your mind it will creep. . . "_


----------



## High Desert (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Today in History

You're freaking me out Gene. I just erased all that sixties stuff from my brain, and now you bring Buffalo Springfield back to haunt me. :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Today in History

HD: Check the rear view mirror before you leave work! :lol:

If I erased all the sixty's stuff form my brain there would be little left! :mrgreen:


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Just because of the Sci-Fi talk, I am wearing my tin-foil pyramid hat home.....so the government can't read my mind. :shock:


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: Today in History

They tried to read my mind, but sent me a waiver since it was only a short story.


----------



## texasbo (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

There were so many different voices in mine that the Fire Marshal had to evacuate...


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Texasbo

They had to evacuate even with two ears separated by at least one half the overall diagonal dimension?


----------



## texasbo (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> TexasboThey had to evacuate even with two ears separated by at least one half the overall diagonal dimension?


Even with the hole providing a third, the occupant load was far exceeded.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Hopefuly each one had a marble, otherwise. . . .


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Today in history---in 1913,

the 16th Amendment to the Constitution, giving Congress the power to levy and collect income taxes, was declared in effect.

GPE


----------



## High Desert (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Text of the amendment. Pretty broad and ambiguous.

"The Congress shall have power to lay and collect taxes on incomes, from whatever source derived, without apportionment among the several States, and without regard to any census or enumeration. "


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Builder Bob - You should let them read your mind.  If that doesn't freek them out, nothing will.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

RJJ:

It didn't take much, I can hardly remember the sixties. It's like Woodstock.....if you can remember it, you weren't there!


----------



## High Desert (Feb 25, 2010)

Re: Today in History

I freak myself out most of the time. I don't even like riding in a car *I'm* driving.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Today in History

HD: It's like having ADD. They give you the drug to make everything clear. :roll:  Without them it is just a blurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :lol:

Woodstock! I think JD still live there!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Today in History

And TODAY in history, this guy named Wilson took a big hole in the ground and confiscated it for the federal government - thus creating the Grand Canyon National Park.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Pres Wilson also ask the congress to arm merchant ships! Was a busy day for the president!

1993: Bomb rock the trade center in NY! How fast we forget! :roll:

That's The America in ten seconds! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: Today in History

Also; in the category of "near misses" here's what DIDN'T happen:

_On __February 26, 1942__, a few months after his return from Copenhagen, Heisenberg delivered a lecture at the House of German Research in which he had the following to say about element 94—plutonium:_

_"As soon as such a machine [reactor] is on operation, the question of how to obtain explosive material, according to an idea of von Weizsacker, takes a new turn. In the transmutation of the uranium in the machine, a new substance comes into existence, element 94, which very probably—just like 235 92U [uranium 235—the fissionable isotope]—is an explosive of equally unimaginable force. This substance is much easier to obtain from uranium than 235 92U, however, since it can be separated from uranium by chemical means."_

_None of this did he tell Bohr. We can only conjecture what might have happened in the German program if Heisenberg had been able to make a functioning nuclear reactor capable of producing plutonium._

Whew!


----------



## RJJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Today in History

In 1770 The Boston Massacre took place!

1868 The Senate was organized into a court to impeach Andrew Johnson!

1982 John Belushi was found dead!

That's America in ten second !  :mrgreen:


----------

